# Old Pepco /Arc 801 amp



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've owned this "ARC" pepco model 801 chasis amp for more that 25 years ,& now (I knowing more about electronics already built several amps) 
I'm curious about replacing the 8" speaker with a 12" speaker ,Cab size is not a problem ,I have no problem making a new cab & probably replacing the 8" speaker with a 12' eminence .
Any experience wouds be great


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

To what end? 

I find my little 801 to be so pleasing as is. I couldn't imagine that it would sound any better with other speakers.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

dcole said:


> To what end?
> 
> I find my little 801 to be so pleasing as is. I couldn't imagine that it would sound any better with other speakers.


To increase the volume a little & I suspect the speaker is a little rattly


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Any one know if I can use an 8 ohm speaker cab with this amp ?


----------



## ampsplus (May 7, 2010)

You would need a low,low watt 12" speaker, like a 10 watt speaker, with almost nothing to it. The amp is only 3-5 watts max, and putting a 50 or 75 watt speaker on it will make it sound like a transistor radio. It would handle an 8 ohm speaker.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

ampsplus said:


> You would need a low,low watt 12" speaker, like a 10 watt speaker, with almost nothing to it. The amp is only 3-5 watts max, and putting a 50 or 75 watt speaker on it will make it sound like a transistor radio. It would handle an 8 ohm speaker.


It does have some usable tones with it maxed out , but it's still what I considers "bedroom" level 
I think I will add a ext speaker jack & try it with a 8 ohm 112 cab ,If that don't work out so well I might try to find a replacement speaker .
thanks .


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I've decided to rehouse this amp (build a better cab for it ) & I'm wondering if I should use a larger speaker ?


----------

